# New wood hauler! Just picked up an old school 5 wheel gator!



## johnnylabguy (Mar 11, 2011)

I had to sacrifice a couple saws and it definately needs some work, but I've got my self a little wood hauler/woods runner! Anybody ever use one of these old dogs? It's actually a John Deere AMT600. Precursor to the gator. I've got some ignition and brake issues to work out first but there's promise there. If nothing else, I bought it cheap enough that I'll part out the good running motor, tranny, and modify the hydraulic/electric dump bed into a sweet quad pulled dump trailer! But I'd hate to part out a classic all the same! Hopefully I'll have better pics to come! I have the original(uncracked!) fenders too, I just took them off to clean 'em up.


----------



## EXCALIBER (Mar 12, 2011)

Had one for years on our ranch. It was the hay hauler, fence fixing, general all around get R done vehicle. Was a little slow, but those high flotation tires would go many places with out tearing up the ground like the new atv's do. Ours had a electric/hydraulic tip cylinder too, great for getting load unloaded quickly and easily. Good find and good have fun with it!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Diesel nut (Mar 12, 2011)

Those had Kawasaki engines in them. You should be able to get parts for it at Deere or a Kawasaki dealer. Just be sure to get the engine model and serial no. if you try to get parts at the Kawa dealer. You said your having ignition issues? If it is a Kawa engine then it could be the ignitor. Those were a common problem to go bad.


----------



## beerman6 (Mar 12, 2011)

I aint never seen one of them before...pretty cool.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 12, 2011)

Hey nice score! That'll come in handy for sure


----------



## Guido Salvage (Mar 12, 2011)

Nice score, tell us about the Chevy/GMC truck in the background.


----------



## Blazin (Mar 12, 2011)

Guido Salvage said:


> Nice score, tell us about the Chevy/GMC truck in the background.


 
lol I saw that too, 58?


----------



## cat10ken (Mar 12, 2011)

The single front wheel type like you have aren't as stable as the six wheelers. Be very careful when turning up or down hill.
A neighbor had a similar style Polaris and ended up loosing his life when it rolled over on him.
Enjoy it but be careful, they are dangerous.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Mar 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. I appreciate the "heads up" on the instability too. I'm pretty much a flatlander around here which helps but we do have slopes so I need to keep that in mind too. My AMT 600 actually has the "axel extension upgrade" they put on because of this very problem I believe. That's why it didn't fit in my trailer on the way home! I thought I did my homework by getting it's dimensions from an online site before driving two hours to pick it up too. After you look at my first pic you'll see why I think everyone gave me the "hillbilly hauler" safe distance on the ride home!

I finally got the service manual to diagnose my wiring issues and found out the solenoid is bad. It also gave me the instructions to bypass it so I was able to get it running until the new part gets here. It runs amazingly well for its age. Engine and body wise it didn't surprise me from the condition of those components. I even got to haul its first loads with the daughter too. I was truly impressed at what little turf damage it did in our swampy conditions right now compare to my quad and trailer. It has already secured its place as a useful tool in the wood arsenal because the dump bed fits perfectly between my basement bilco door wood storage chute! One less time picking up each stick is going to be a huge time saver! I'm giddy to say the least about the new toy... uh... I mean necessary tool.
Here's some pics. Hoping to update with some (semi)restoration pics in the future too. It's a neat little machine.


----------



## hearnoevil (Mar 15, 2011)

Please tell me someone just stuck that sticker on the machine and it does not come with an MBRAP can.


----------



## johnnylabguy (Mar 15, 2011)

This thing is about as stock as they get! I wish it had a little performance modding done...16mph isn't much of a top speed!:msp_laugh:


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 15, 2011)

johnnylabguy said:


> This thing is about as stock as they get! I wish it had a little performance modding done...16mph isn't much of a top speed!:msp_laugh:


 
16 ain't bad!!! Mine tops out at 15... That motor can be changed out with a 13 HP Harbor freight unit. for about $299... (with minor modification):msp_rolleyes: That's what I did with mine when the Kawasaki finally gave up the ghost. Oh, and good luck trying to overload it!!! Have fun bro! Deere rep sent!


----------



## cnice_37 (Mar 15, 2011)

I could put that thing to use this weekend! Nice useful little rig.

Question : What do you do when you get to the bulkhead? I've been toying with a basement storage system for next year and can only envision laying some 1/4" plywood cut to size over the staircase and dumping straight down.


----------



## computeruser (Mar 15, 2011)

I remember when those first came out, thought they were nifty as hell. Still want one, even though I have no idea what I'd use it for since it can't even plow the driveway and sidewalk. Nice score, I'm envious!


----------



## johnnylabguy (Mar 16, 2011)

cnice_37 said:


> I could put that thing to use this weekend! Nice useful little rig.
> 
> Question : What do you do when you get to the bulkhead? I've been toying with a basement storage system for next year and can only envision laying some 1/4" plywood cut to size over the staircase and dumping straight down.


 
I have to be honest to say that my bilco door wood storage came about by a bit of a fluke. I had an addition built onto the house a few years back before the wood furnace was here. The original bumpout for the bilco leaked water and moisture so bad I had them reseal it and replace the original stairs which were rotting out already from the moisture. At that time I was kicking around the idea of a wood furnace and my contractor(a buddy too) suggested putting in removable stairs which are narrower than the door frame. Now in the fall, I pull the stairs inside the basement door and its a wood bin. I use the original stair treads as a perfect door jam/door protector lined up vertical against the door jam. It works out really nice with that dump bed!

Hedgerow, is yours really an AMT600?! Those pics are sweet! How do you turn that lone front wheel with all that weight? I'm scared to tow my small trailer behind it because its so rear end heavy. Have you replaced your brake pads at all? I need to but am thinking about modifying it with something hydraulic rather than spending the cost(minimum $200!) to replace its current mechanical calipers. How do yours perform?


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 16, 2011)

johnnylabguy said:


> I have to be honest to say that my bilco door wood storage came about by a bit of a fluke. I had an addition built onto the house a few years back before the wood furnace was here. The original bumpout for the bilco leaked water and moisture so bad I had them reseal it and replace the original stairs which were rotting out already from the moisture. At that time I was kicking around the idea of a wood furnace and my contractor(a buddy too) suggested putting in removable stairs which are narrower than the door frame. Now in the fall, I pull the stairs inside the basement door and its a wood bin. I use the original stair treads as a perfect door jam/door protector lined up vertical against the door jam. It works out really nice with that dump bed!
> 
> Hedgerow, is yours really an AMT600?! Those pics are sweet! How do you turn that lone front wheel with all that weight? I'm scared to tow my small trailer behind it because its so rear end heavy. Have you replaced your brake pads at all? I need to but am thinking about modifying it with something hydraulic rather than spending the cost(minimum $200!) to replace its current mechanical calipers. How do yours perform?


 
Mine is a 626. 1 wheel in front, widened like yours, "does not fit on atv trailer". It just has two seats side by side. My grandfather had a 600 and 626. Virtually identical other than seating. turning has not ever been a problem. The brakes, however, are difficult to get a setting on. They suck, but do work, so I haven't had to replace them yet. When I do, I'll absolutely replace them with hydraulic brakes. Have fun with that rig lab guy, It'll become a family heirloom if you take care of it! Mine did... Also, if you figure out a way to get a little more speed out of it, let us know!


----------



## ponyexpress976 (Mar 16, 2011)

If they handle anything like my 6x4, steering sucks when loaded as the front end come up and uloads the wheels. Im pretty sure they share similar transmission setups in that the brakes are inside and "wet". Nasty and expensive job. Otherwise a very handy toy to have at your disposal. Nice score and I know from experience that it will be months if not years before you run out of excuses to use it!


----------



## Wife'nHubby (Mar 17, 2011)

Geez that looks like a fun toy - er tool. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UzPLMiOQFkI


----------



## johnnylabguy (Apr 12, 2011)

Well I've had this old beast a month and I have to say I've been amazed at all the uses I've found for it thus far. I've had fun tinkering on it and its running pretty good now. It doesn't have the wet sealed brake unit but mechanical brakes that frankly suck but I have them working for now. The ole Yamaha big bear is getting jealous because it has pretty much sat other than dragging the school baseball field once(its that time boys!). I can't think of a better $700 spent (and that even includes chainsaws!)

Here's a pic of it taking the quad and trailer's place splitting some wood on the back 40:


----------



## Hedgerow (Apr 13, 2011)

Love it!!!


----------



## johnnylabguy (Jun 30, 2011)

*finally made the maiden voyage to the woods!*

Just to say I tried it once I made the trek to my 13 acre woodlot about 6 miles away with the old school gator... Just as the math would indicate it took me about 25 minutes to get there averaging around 13 mph. The fun part was "flying" past my 2 brothers house "at speed". There's a lot of time for posing at that speed! Half the adventure was seeing if I'd make it with this old gal as it is a 1986 model AMT 600 john deere. I'd love to upgrade to a newer faster model but after shopping ebay and craigslist it would take at least 3+ grand extra to gain a couple mph top speed(without 4 wheel drive!). Don't let the surface rust fool you... This old rig runs great! I was glad to see the original tires with a little Slime(TM) and good knobbies still make it through.
My favorite part about this old beast is that I would never be able to justify the cash for such a toy at this point in my life to own a piece of equipment such as this with 2 young kids and and a house that needs the funds to make it just right for us in the long run. Buying on credit is what got this country into the mess we're in(but I digress) Cheers to a fun craigslist find. My only regret is that I didn't snap the picture of it loaded with ash. And I will totally agree that it doesn't turn for shat with a full load! Hopefully I can snap some pics in the future with the young ones loading it when the skeeters subside a bit.


----------



## Whitespider (Jun 30, 2011)

Upgrade? To a newer, faster model?
Heck man, that there is "newer" than any "toy" or piece of equipment I own... and I've got a regular fleet of small engine stuff. I've got a three-wheeled Harley golf cart we use a a utility vehicle, it's a 1974 model and built like a tank, and I only gave a 100 dollar bill for it. My old Sears/Craftsman tractor/wood hauler was made in the late 60's, and it's built better than a tank, traded an old shotgun for it (and I've been abusing it for over twenty years)... Even my current grass cutting John Deere is older than your Gator I think.

I like old stuff... stuff made back when things were intended to be fixed when they broke. When you look at old iron, or start working on them, you find that everything was designed to be service or fixed... often with standard parts you can still buy at "old school" hardware stores. I just put a new piston in that old Harley golf cart (two-cycle), didn't need a single special tool, all the bolts, nuts, brackets and other hardware could have been replaced at any hardware store; even the points and condenser are a match to old Chevy 6-cylinder... it don't get any simpler than that... and only took less than half a day to do the job.

But, if'n you're set on upgrading to a "newer & faster" model? Give me a shout, I'll haul that old one away for ya'... looks brand new to me... and looks like a ton-o-fun.


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been on the hunt for another one to add to the fleet. The nicest thing about them, is they don't leave ruts... Oh, and if my 11 year old sqwawks cause it's too slow? It's just right. :msp_tongue: Good to see you're still enjoying your classic Deere!


----------



## mad murdock (Aug 1, 2014)

johnnylabguy said:


> *finally made the maiden voyage to the woods!*
> 
> Just to say I tried it once I made the trek to my 13 acre woodlot about 6 miles away with the old school gator... Just as the math would indicate it took me about 25 minutes to get there averaging around 13 mph. The fun part was "flying" past my 2 brothers house "at speed". There's a lot of time for posing at that speed! Half the adventure was seeing if I'd make it with this old gal as it is a 1986 model AMT 600 john deere. I'd love to upgrade to a newer faster model but after shopping ebay and craigslist it would take at least 3+ grand extra to gain a couple mph top speed(without 4 wheel drive!). Don't let the surface rust fool you... This old rig runs great! I was glad to see the original tires with a little Slime(TM) and good knobbies still make it through.
> My favorite part about this old beast is that I would never be able to justify the cash for such a toy at this point in my life to own a piece of equipment such as this with 2 young kids and and a house that needs the funds to make it just right for us in the long run. Buying on credit is what got this country into the mess we're in(but I digress) Cheers to a fun craigslist find. My only regret is that I didn't snap the picture of it loaded with ash. And I will totally agree that it doesn't turn for shat with a full load! Hopefully I can snap some pics in the future with the young ones loading it when the skeeters subside a bit.


I know this is an old thread, but I need to ask a question of any fellow gator owners. I have a AMT 626 i bought for $500. Have used it for the last 2 firewood seasons so far, it is doing very well. I am amazed at what it can haul. It has the mechanical dual caliper disk brakes on the back axle only. Where can I find brake pads for it? I can adjust them and they work, but they are crappy brakes. ANyone know if there is an aftermarket hydraulic brake that can be retrofitted?


----------



## brenndatomu (Aug 1, 2014)

mad murdock said:


> I know this is an old thread, but I need to ask a question of any fellow gator owners. I have a AMT 626 i bought for $500. Have used it for the last 2 firewood seasons so far, it is doing very well. I am amazed at what it can haul. It has the mechanical dual caliper disk brakes on the back axle only. Where can I find brake pads for it? I can adjust them and they work, but they are crappy brakes. ANyone know if there is an aftermarket hydraulic brake that can be retrofitted?


Easiest/cheapest thing I can think of would be to get a used hydraulic brake setup off of a four wheeler...
Just an FYI, I have know idea how well it would fit or work, but Yamaha Blaster fourwheelers used a mechanical disc setup like that, maybe it would retrofit and work better? They didn't work _too_ bad on the Blasters...if everything was right. I bet there is someone making an aftermarket retrofit kit for the Blasters, there were TONS of 'em sold!


----------



## mad murdock (Aug 1, 2014)

Yeah, I know about the Blasters, we have 2 of them. Too small of a caliper for the Gator.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 1, 2014)

http://thegatorguy.net/id2.html

Expensive though,,,


----------



## mad murdock (Aug 1, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> http://thegatorguy.net/id2.html
> 
> Expensive though,,,


 I see the kit on their website, but no price. How much are they do you know?


----------



## johnnylabguy (Aug 1, 2014)

There was a guy selling bolt on kits on eBay but they are pricey too. Around $600 if I remember correctly. I actually finally sold my beloved ole 5 wheeler for a good deal on an '04 4x2 gator. Ill miss the 4 wheel drive but I sure get there faster. And my passengers are getting bigger too! Luckily the youngest has his own


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 2, 2014)

mad murdock said:


> I see the kit on their website, but no price. How much are they do you know?


IIRC around $700.00...


----------



## My Neighbor's Grandson (May 27, 2016)

Hedgerow,

Joined the site primarily to ask you a question - have my eye on a used but not abused 4x5 626. Bought a cheap Dakota to facilitate picking it up, and banking on my eyeball measurement that the bed (essentially 50 × 78) will be big enough to haul the AMT without a trailer. Good gamble???


----------



## rarefish383 (May 27, 2016)

I got a 626 with no engine for 75 bucks, went to pick it up with my 8' dump trailer. I couldn't believe it barley fit. My trailer is 62" wide and we had to let air out of the tires to get them to squish in, and the drive on ramp would not close. We had to put a cable jack on the ramp and tie it up. The guy I bought it from built a hydraulic brake system for his. He used Chrysler mini van rotors, I forget what master cylinder he used. I was thinking about taking the front wheel off and mount a 2" ball coupler to it and making a trailer out of it for my JD 265 mower. I could make a hand brake with a plug in and have brakes on the trailer, Joe.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 27, 2016)

To be specific to your question, no I don't think you can get it on the Dak. I couldn't close the gate on my 8' trailer, and the hubs scraped on the sides of the trailer. This is the trailer it just fit in and it's a lot bigger than a Dak bed, Joe.


----------



## Hedgerow (May 27, 2016)

My Neighbor's Grandson said:


> Hedgerow,
> 
> Joined the site primarily to ask you a question - have my eye on a used but not abused 4x5 626. Bought a cheap Dakota to facilitate picking it up, and banking on my eyeball measurement that the bed (essentially 50 × 78) will be big enough to haul the AMT without a trailer. Good gamble???
> 
> View attachment 505157


Won't fit..

Those old AMT's are wider than they appear.

Like real wide.


----------



## rarefish383 (May 27, 2016)

Repeat, REAL WIDE, a tight 62" wide, Joe.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 27, 2016)

Had one at the farm I use to be setup at. Was a beast, could pull just about anything.



ponyexpress976 said:


> If they handle anything like my 6x4, steering sucks when loaded as the front end come up and uloads the wheels. Im pretty sure they share similar transmission setups in that the brakes are inside and "wet". Nasty and expensive job. Otherwise a very handy toy to have at your disposal. Nice score and I know from experience that it will be months if not years before you run out of excuses to use it!


Brake is a disc for the rear, the rears are chained together. I forget if the front has a brake, I don't think it did. Been a while.


----------



## MarkJD600 (Sep 30, 2017)

Hedgerow said:


> 16 ain't bad!!! Mine tops out at 15... That motor can be changed out with a 13 HP Harbor freight unit. for about $299... (with minor modification):msp_rolleyes: That's what I did with mine when the Kawasaki finally gave up the ghost. Oh, and good luck trying to overload it!!! Have fun bro! Deere rep sent!



Any chance you have a write-up and pictures on the harbor freight swap?
My JD AMT 600 is getting tired and would love to get some more life out of it


----------



## rarefish383 (Oct 1, 2017)

I don't remember anyone doing a write up. I bought mine for $75 with no engine. I was planning on swapping in the 6hp with a centrifugal clutch just for hauling mulch and firewood around the house. Kind of changed my mind. I think I'm going to cut the front end off and put a ball hitch on it and make a dump trailer to pull behind my JD 265, Joe.


----------

